# i've Got Wood!



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

To sell/get rid of. I know I can't sell it in the open forum. So would I just do a post like this to give heads up? 

I not looking to get rich, but really don't think I should just give it away. 


Any way what do you think is my best paln of action?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Post it in the classified section.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

then post a link here so we can find it easy...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Will do. Ihave some kewl stuff. As soon as I get some pics. I'll link it here!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

*heads up on advertising* 
This was first posted on May 20th, but seems to be getting out of hand again.

=============

We seem to have attracted a large number of users that are advertising using their avatars and user titles. I am going to give everyone a few days that's doing that to either become a paying sponsor here or remove/update their avatars and user titles. It's not fair to the paying sponsors for free loaders to advertise for free.

There's a huge investment each month here in bandwidth costs and server maintenance that is paid for by our fine sponsors. Another thing that won't be tolerated any longer is some "second'' party pushing a product. It's fine to say you had a good time with a certain guide or have been happy with a certain product, but don't expand that into comparing it with something our sponsors offer.

Anyone wishing to become a sponsor needs to contact Rob Pavlick at [email protected] to do that.

*As always, advertising is free on the classifieds, but DO NOT cross post links to ads there in the other forums. *

Thanks in advance for your cooperation. Those that refuse to cooperate will be warned and repeat offenders will be banned. 
__________________
Mont


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

My bad!!! :redface:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

He might be talking to me?

I have gone in and looked for where to change the avitar sig line and for the life of me can't find it???????????

Someone PM with a tip on how to change it. 

I bet my sig was gone for months before I noticed it was gone. Never did see anything about it, but to be honest I only look at a couple different forums.

I will take some pics this weekend...Misc Items is the forum the trreead will be in. Monday is my goal...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

User CP

Your Profile

Edit Your Details

Custom User Title


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Captn C said:


> He might be talking to me?
> 
> I have gone in and looked for where to change the avitar sig line and for the life of me can't find it???????????
> 
> ...


I was just referring to the cross posting of the ad from the classifieds.
I didn't even notice the other.:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby said:


> I was just referring to the cross posting of the ad from the classifieds.
> I didn't even notice the other.:biggrin:


Cool...thanks to Bobby...you get to live Chuck!

Still broken hearted about the pup...ya'll down this weekend?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Cool...thanks to Bobby...you get to live Chuck!
> 
> Still broken hearted about the pup...ya'll down this weekend?


What avitar sig???????????

We still have one for ya old man! No...not this weekend...unless you want us to deliver a puppy!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> *heads up on advertising*
> 
> *As always, advertising is free on the classifieds, but DO NOT cross post links to ads there in the other forums. *
> 
> ...


OK trying to in the guidelines here...so I'm *not* posting a link....



Bobby said:


> I was just referring to the cross posting of the ad from the classifieds.
> I didn't even notice the other.:biggrin:


And I guess this means I can't give anyone a heads up on my ad in the classified section! So I'm not! :dance:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I guess the price must be too high on my wood!sad2sm

So I guess I'll drop it....A BUNCH!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

kinda hard to sell mesquite around here, so many places where people will give some away or trade for some finished items

when I first started turning, I didn't like mesquite, now over the years it has grown on me

you might be able to sell the gun stock blanks, looks like they would be a fun project


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Yeah...I know there is no shortage of the stuff, but tree size this stuff came off is way over average. That was why we had so many gun stock blanks before my "partner" took 90% of them.


It being well seasoned and dried (10 years)...just thought it would be desirable. I guess I throw it all in the back yard and use it in BBQ pit...what waste of some beautiful wood.

I have posted this pic before, but just to show off a bit...I can do more than just catch a few fish!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that's wonderful work...don't burn it, make something or if it was mine, I would give it away rather than burn


----------

